# Maradona contro Veron:"Figlio di putt..". Video. Partita della pace.



## admin (12 Ottobre 2016)

*Maradona contro Veron:"Figlio di putt..". Video. Partita della pace.*

Doveva essere la partita della partita della pace, invece si è trasformata nella partita degli insulti. Brutto battibecco durante la gara tra Maradona e Veron (tra i due non scorre buon sangue, ed il Pibe De Oro non voleva l'ex laziale all'incontro). I due hanno avuto una discussione, al termine della quale Maradona ha etichettato Veron:"Figlio di putt...".

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## prebozzio (13 Ottobre 2016)

E poi fa la morale a Icardi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Ottobre 2016)

E meno male che era la partita della pace.


----------



## wfiesso (13 Ottobre 2016)

Maradona è questo, prendere o lasciare


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Ottobre 2016)

Maradona mi fa pena.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2016)

Personaggio la cui sola visione mi irrita.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Ottobre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Maradona è questo, prendere o lasciare



Lasciare


----------



## wfiesso (13 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lasciare



L'uomo sicuramente, ma è superfluo dire che in campo faceva un altro sport, almeno secondo me


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Ottobre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> L'uomo sicuramente, ma è superfluo dire che in campo faceva un altro sport, almeno secondo me



Troppo giovane per averlo apprezzato, ma a calcio non gioca più, è rimasto solo l'uomo


----------



## wfiesso (13 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Troppo giovane per averlo apprezzato, ma a calcio non gioca più, è rimasto solo l'uomo


----------

